# קרידטים?



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

קרידטים?


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מי אנחנו? 
אלון ותות, אני בן 32 ותות בת 28. תות סיימה ללמוד לא מזמן וחושבת לאן להמשיך עם זה. אלון עובד בתחום החינוך. את הקרדיטים אנחנו כותבים ביחד, כאשר תות עושה הגהה וייעוץ פמיניסטי לכל, אז אפילו לא תסבלו מהשיבושים הרגילים שלי.

הכרנו באתר הכרויות – היא היתה הדייט הראשון שלי מהאתר והייתי בטוח שלא הלך משהו. היא הפתיעה אותי עם נשיקה בסוף הדייט. אחרי שלושה חודשים תות זרקה אותי ואחרי חודש הבנתי שאולי היא האחת. היא שלחה לי הודעה שהיא מצאה כלבה ברחוב ואימצה אותה, אני המשכתי בשיחה וחזרנו. מאז אימצנו עוד כלב ביחד והמשפחה מונה שני כלבים וחתול.


----------



## elinoket (6/3/14)

ואני הייתי בטוחה שקוראים לך יוסי


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

אפילו היה שרשור איך בחרתן את הניק... 
לאחר שהתגלה ששמי לא יוסי...

אני פשוט לא מוצא כרגע את השרשור הזה


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ההצעה 
את ההצעה אף אחד מאיתנו לא זוכר. ידענו שהצעה רשמית כנראה לא תהיה אלא כשיגיע הזמן נשב ונדבר על הנושא. אנחנו לא חושבים שזו החלטה פשוטה שצריכה להיעשות במעמד צד אחד וגם כמובן יש בהצעה המסורתית משהו מאוד שוביניסטי.  באחת השיחות האלו, בחורף שעבר, החלטנו שאנחנו מתחתנים אבל עדיין לא מספרים לאף אחד, כי תות עדיין הייתה צריכה לסיים את הלימודים שלה (מלא סמינריונים שיחזרו אלינו בהמשך).
ואז יום אחד... אף אחד לא זוכר מדוע זה קרה, פשוט החלטנו שזהו, אנחנו מספרים לכולם. עד היום אנחנו מנסים לזכור מה קרה שהחלטנו לספר – אבל זה כנראה תמיד ישאר לא פתור. 

מה עושים כשיש עוד מלא זמן לחתונה אבל אתה ממש רוצה להתחיל לתכנן הכל? בנוסף, הכלה המיועדת לא יכולה להצטרף לחגיגה כי כל פעם שאני מעלה את המושג "חתונה" על כל הטיותיו אני מקבל את הצעקה "אחרי תקופת מבחנים!"

אז דבר ראשון, חזרתי לניק הישן שלי שנבחר בשנת 2006 (קצת לפני הפייסבוק, שאנונימיות בעולם היתה משהו חשוב) ו"יוסי האדום" החל לכתוב בפורום חתונות. בין מלא כלות נרגשות נצפה גם חתן נרגש שלפתע מצא עולם שלם וכייפי. יחד איתכן למדתי המון על חתונה אבל גם התחלתי לפתח את החוש היצרתי שלי עם פרויקטים של DIY. 
דבר שני, התחלתי לעשות סקר שוק ארוך על המקומות. המגבלות שלנו היו תקציב, מספר מוזמנים הנמוך וחתונה טבעונית / צמחונית. הכנתי טבלת אקסל וכל מקום שהתאים לנו נרשם. התקשרתי, שלחתי מיילים וביקשתי הצעות. הרבה נפסלו בגלל המגבלות שלנו או ביקורות לא טובות ולישורת האחרונה הגיעו שבעה מקומות.


----------



## פרב (6/3/14)

יווו כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלכם!!!!! 
איזה מהממת תות!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 התאהבתי גם


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (8/3/14)

יכול להיות שאני מכירה את תות? 
האם במקרה למדת בבי״ס לטבע?


----------



## misti23 (8/3/14)

לא  
זה מצחיק... כל מי ששומע את השם שלי חושב שהוא מכיר אותי, אבל מסתבר שיש עשרות אם לא מאות תותים


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (9/3/14)

את גם דומה לה! 
אבל אח״כ ראיתי שאת בת 28, אז זה לא מסתדר בכל מקרה


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

"מזתומרת יש לך יומן חתונה???" 
"מזתומרת יש לך יומן חתונה???" היתה הכותרת בקרדיטים של Raspail. ואז למדתי בפעם הראשונה על הסמאשבוק. יומן / מחברת חתונה. מהר הזמנתי לי שניים (אחד לחתונה ואחד שלא קשור לחתונה) והתחלתי למלא אותו בכל מיני דפים ומזכרות מתהליך החתונה. אז גם לי יש יומן חתונה...


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

אתם חמודים אתם!!! 
כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלכם!
ללא ספק היית (ונשארת) דמות יוצאת דופן בפורום ואני מעריצה אותך לא רק על המעורבות והיוזמה הכמעט בלעדית שלך (אני חושבת) בארגון החתונה, אלא גם על זה שאתה החתן היחיד שאי פעם יצא לי להכיר שיודע מה זה DIY!!! (שלא לדבר על ליישם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
שאפו ענק! אתם מהממים! ועכשיו הולכת לבהות בתמונות שלכם כמה שעות


----------



## misti23 (6/3/14)

היי היי...!!! 
אמנם אלון חדור מוטיבציה ותיקתק את כל הארגון אבל גם לי הייתה יד בדבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רוב הבחירות העיצוביות נעשו על ידי ובכלל הייתה הרגשה של שיתוף בהכל, גם אם אלון היה היחיד שכתב בפורום.


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

אוייי סורי לא התכוונתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט בד"כ זה הפוך ואלון ממש הרשים את בנות הפורום וגרם לנו לשמוח שיש גברים שיכולים לעשות את זה גם אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל שמחה לשמוע שזו הייתה חוויה משותפת, מתנצלת


----------



## hadasa81 (9/3/14)

היית בצופים ...?


----------



## misti23 (9/3/14)

ממש לא


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מקום – באו 
מתוך השבעה, מקום אחד בלט מעל כולם. משמועות (לא נותנים מחירים בטלפון) ידענו שהמחיר גבוה לנו אבל הוא כ"כ מצא חן בעינינו שהוא לא יצא מהרשימה. קיווינו לטוב.  איך שנכנסו ידענו שזה המקום... אבל ככל ששלי, אשת המכירות המקסימה, הלהיבה אותנו יותר, הבנו שהמחיר לא יהיה קרוב למה שתכננו. כששמענו את המחיר פשוט היינו בשוק. רק העובדה שסיכמנו שלא חותמים בשום מקרה בפגישה ראשונה מנע מאתנו לחתום כבר באותו הרגע. 
רק בשביל להיות בטוחה, תות רצתה לראות עוד מקום אחד, חוות אלנבי שבאתר שלהם נראה מדהים. כשנכנסו למקום ידענו שה"באו" זה המקום שלנו. בחוות אלנבי הראו את המקום בזמן האירוע ואת זה לא הודיעו לנו. כשהגענו היו בערך עוד 6-7 זוגות עם המון מנהלי אירוע שונים, כשאחד הזוגות לא ידע שיש חתונה באותו ערב והגיע בבגדי ריצה. אני מאוד לא הייתי רוצה לראות זוגות נוספים אצלי בחתונה ובטח שלא בבגדי ריצה. מה גם שהשביל גישה מוזנח מאוד לטעמי, נראה כמו איזור תעשיה ישן ומוזר והמקום עצמו פחות מרשים מאיך שהוא מוצג באינטרנט. 
אז חיפשנו לנו חתונת שישי בצהריים, בחורף, לא בינואר (כי אחת החברות לא נמצאת) ואז קפץ לו ה-14.2.14, הולנטיינס..
נחזור ל"באו" – המקום מהמם ביופיו לטעמנו ומעוצב בטוב טעם. הצוות מאוד נחמד ובלט במיוחד איתי, מנהל האירוע, שהוא מקסים ומקצועי מאוד. הוא כתב את כל הבקשות והדרישות שלנו והכל תיקתק כמו שצריך. איתי דוגל במדיניות של אין רזרבות ואין לפתוח שולחנות, המספר עליו משלמים זה המספר שהזוג מדווח בסוף האירוע. את האמת? בחנו את הנושא בסוף האירוע (היו לנו שני מוזמנים שהגיעו רק לחצי שעה) ואכן, המספר שאמרנו זה המספר ששילמנו עליו. הגישה הזאת ממש הקלה עלינו ועשתה את כל התהליך להרבה יותר נעים ונוח. בנוסף, איתי החליט בבוקר האירוע לפתוח את הבר לגמרי (אנחנו לקחנו בר בסיסי עם שדרוגים שלנו) ככה שחלום החתונה בלי ערק נופץ לו 
למען ההגינות אציין שלא הכל מושלם. שתי מנות ראשונות עליהן סיכמנו לא היו בחתונה ולעומת זאת היו 3 קינוחים יותר ממה שסוכם אם כי מעט שונים מהקינוחים בטעימות. בזמן האירוע לא שמנו לב לזה, רק בדיעבד. היה נחמד אם היו מיידעים אותנו לפני.


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

נראה מקום מושלם ומיוחד!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

Save the date 
אז מה עושים עם כל הזמן הפנוי הזה?... לאחר שסגרנו מקום ויש כבר תאריך אולי נודיע לאנשים קצת קודם שיתארגנו. אבל איך עושים את זה? צריך לבקש מכל מיני אנשים טובות, או שאולי לקחת מישהו שפשוט ימתג את כל החתונה. אז פשוט למדתי קצת פוטושופ והתחלתי לשחק עם זה בעצמי. רצינו נורא לשלב תמונות של הסבים, הסבתות וההורים אבל זה לא הלך. אחרי זה מצאנו משהו בפינטרסט ולקו הגמר הגיעו שניים... ויכוחים רבים עד שנבחר המנצח והוא העץ... אז כמו שתראו בהמשך זה גם יהיה המוטיבים העצים.


----------



## זחלולית 19 (6/3/14)

וואו איזה יופי


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

וואוו! 
אהבתי ממש


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ההזמנה 
וואו זה היה קשה! הרגשתי שתות כבר עושה בכוונה. הייתי יושב כמה שעות מארגן עיצוב, הכל במקום מבחינתי, נדלק על זה... ואז היא היתה רואה ופשוט אומרת לא! כשהזמן כבר החל ללחוץ היינו די תקועים. לעזרת חבר, הגיעה Raspail  המדהימה שהוציאה אותי ממצב של חוסר מוזה והתוצאה- הזמנה שהיינו מאוד מרוצים ממנה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

והצד האחורי...


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

ההזמנה שלכם יפייפייה!!! משני הצדדים! 
ומדהים אותי שהצלחת בזמן כ"כ קצר ללמוד לבד פוטושופ ולעצב בעצמך את כל ההזמנות וכל המיתוג של החתונה. התרשמתי עמוקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(אגב למען הסדר הטוב יצויין שבאמת כמעט לא עזרתי בכלום, זה 100% אתה! אבל בכל מקרה שמחתי לעזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## NoFi M (6/3/14)

וואו! הזמנה מקסימה וממש מיוחדת


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

איזה כישרון! 
יצא מדהים, ממש יפה ומיוחד!
כל הכבוד


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

שוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת פשוט מהמם


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

הטבעות 
מראש החלטנו שכל אחד יקנה את הטבעת שהוא רוצה ולא his and hers. אני הלכתי על הרקוע מט והיא הלכה על הוינטאג'. אני עשיתי בחנות של חבר של ההורים בהוד השרון והיא מצאה בשוק הפשפשים (לוני וינטג' משם גם הנעליים). שנינו רצינו זהב לבן ולשנינו יש טבעות מזהב צהוב. נראה לי ששנינו מאוהבים בטבעות שלנו.


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

וואוו הטבעת של תות מרהיבה!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

היתרונות בחתונה אזרחית


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

קופסא לטבעת 
תות החלה בחיפושים אינסופיים בפינטרסט ובמרמדלה מרקט אחר דברים מגניבים לחתונה. אחד הדברים היה קופסאת הטבעות. אציין שהייתי סקפטי בתחילה אבל התלהבתי נורא כאשר הקופסא הגיעה. כמובן שהיא בעיצוב אישי שלנו ולדעתנו ביחס לתמורה זה ממש זול. יעל המוכרת מ"בית האוצרות הקטנים" מקסימה. היא שלחה לנו פתקון מרגש ממש עם הקופסא.


----------



## elinoket (6/3/14)

מקסים!! יש לינק לאתר או לפייסבוק? או טלפון?


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

בהחלט... 
בחורה מקסימה...

http://market.marmelada.co.il/tinytreasures


----------



## haych (6/3/14)

הרעיון של הציור מקסים!


----------



## Juliettta7 (6/3/14)

זה ממש מגניב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתאים לי במיוחד עכשיו שהקופסה של הטבעת שלי נעלמה איפשהו באולם..


----------



## arapax (6/3/14)

איור מקסים 
לגמרי


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

מהמם! 
אהבתי את הרעיון מאוד, ממש יפה ומיוחד


----------



## neurotica (7/3/14)

ממש אהבתי את האיור.


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

איזה יפה!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

השמלה והנעליים 
את הנעליים קניתי בלוני וינטג' בשוק הפשפשים. היא נתנה לי אותן מתנה אחרי שקניתי אצלה את הטבעת. האמת שהייתה לי איתן סאגה ארוכה. הייתה להן אפליקציה בחלק הקדמי והן נפלו והיא נשברה. בסוף קניתי פס פנינים בנחלת בנימין והדבקתי במקום. יש לה שם דברים ממש יפים ומיוחדים אבל אם רוצים לקנות אצלה תכשיט אולי כדאי לבוא עם מישהו שמבין. מה גם שיש לה שם אלפי זוגות נעליים והיא לא ממש נותנת את החופש להסתובב לבד. מבחינתי היה שווה ואני מאוהבת בנעליים ובטבעת שלי.
השמלה, אוי השמלה. אז תות חיפשה וחיפשה עד אשר מצאה את שמלת החלומות שלה בסיגנוריה. אני לא ממש הייתי בעד שמלה ב-6000 ₪ אבל יש דברים שצריכים להתפשר עליהם. אז תות קבעה פגישה ונוצרה בעיה.. זה סוף עונה ונשארה רק במידה מאוד קטנה כך שאי אפשר למדוד. הן יתפרו לה במיוחד אבל היא לא תוכל לראות איך זה נראה עליה עד התוצאה הסופית. יום אחד, באחד ממוספי החתונות של אחד העיתונים, תות מצאה! שמלה יפה בנעמה בצלאל. התברר שזו שמלה מהקולקציה הקודמת שעלתה 800 שקלים. בגלל שהשמלה מעונה שעברה, אז על זה גם חמישים אחוז הנחה! 
(תות) בדיעבד אולי כן הייתי הולכת על תפירה אישית שתחליק יותר את השומנים.... כן יש תמונות שהשמלה לא יושבת מושלם וזה קצת מבאס.


----------



## neurotica (7/3/14)

השמלה ממש יפה! 
ואיזה כיף שיש עוד כלה עם שמלה קצרה ופשוטה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

קן ציפור 
(תות) תמיד ידעתי שיהיה לי Birdcage veil. למצוא את המיועד, זה סיפור אחר. נכון, האיביי ואתרים סיניים נוספים מפוצצים בהם, אבל הכל  היה נראה לי מאוד לא איכותי וזול. אחרי שיטוטים רבים ב-Etsy ופסילה של המון מועמדים עקב זה שהם מנוצות אמיתיות, בחרתי את המיועד, שלא עלה כ"כ הרבה בסופו של דבר. מדובר בעבודת יד של מישהי מלטביה. לאחר הטקס הורדתי את הרשת ונשארתי רק עם הקישוט עצמו. הוא למכירה אם מישהי מעוניינת.


----------



## kitty1001 (6/3/14)

מקסים!


----------



## neurotica (7/3/14)

ממש יפה ומיוחד.


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

מהמם ומיוחד ממש


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (9/3/14)

את ממש יפה 
והלוק הולם אותך מאוד!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

הבגדים שלי 
את האמת שזה לא היה פשוט. דבר אחד ידעתי שאני רוצה וזה אולסטאר. אז נכנסו יום אחד לקסטרו ופתאום נקנה הז'קט. ואז לאט לאט הרכבנו את מה שאלבש. מכנס מ- M& H, עניבה גם מקסטרו חולצה מבוגארט ונעליים... טוב כמה קשה למצוא אולסטאר


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

צילום – אורלי פרל ניר 
לומר את האמת, אני מעט מתקשה בלזהות צילום יפה. סה"כ, הכל היה נראה לי אותו דבר. על אורלי שמענו לראשונה מהקרדיטים של pilpelet4u וכמו שאמר שם דורמורי (זוכרות אותו?) כל תמונה פגז! אני מאוד התחברתי לתמונות שנראו בעיני מדהימות אבל לא אמרתי כלום. זוגתי, שהיא קוראת סמויה בפורום, חזרה הביתה ושאלה אותי אם ראיתי את הצלמת בקרדיטים של אותו יום – ואז הבנתי שיש פה בינגו. 
נפגשנו עם אורלי בביתה, קיבלנו סיידר מדהים! (אלון התעקש להשאיר את פריט המידע הכה חשוב הזה) ראינו עבודות שלה וידענו שפגענו בול! היא הייתה מקסימה, מצחיקה והרגשנו שאנחנו באותו ראש. אורלי הרגיעה אותנו וכל שאלה שהייתה לנו שלחנו לה במייל וקיבלנו תשובה מרגיעה חזרה...
דיברנו כמה ימים לפני בשביל לקחת את כל הפרטים ויצאנו לדרך... אורלי פשוט שילוב של בחורה מהממת ונחמדה ומקצוענית אמיתית. התחלנו להבין את זה כשהאורחים ציינו בפנינו שוב ושוב שהיא ממש נחמדה (בחיים לא חשבתי לציין צלם בחתונה בתור נחמד). היה ממש כיף איתה והתוצאות... לפניכן...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

עיצוב שיער ואיפור – עומר שמעוני וטל פלג 
עומר מקסים, נפגשנו פעמיים לפני החתונה, לניסיון ולתספורת. הוא מקצועי ורואים שיש לו המון ניסיון. הוא הבין מהר מאוד את הכיוון שלי והיה עדין עם כל הקרמים והמוסים כמו שביקשתי כדי שהשיער לא יראה עשוי מדי. הוא הגיע בול בזמן (6 בבוקר, כבוד) ואפילו סבל את מוזיקת ה- Zen garden שלי.

טל מקסימה, הגיעה בזמן, הייתה ממש הוגנת במחיר שלה והיא הייתה שותפה להמון התלבטויות שהיו לי באיפור. היא איפרה גם את אמא שלי שלדעתי יצאה מקסים.


----------



## yael rosen (12/3/14)

יפה באופן יוצא דופן


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

פרחים – ורד שמיר 
הגענו לשם דרך חבר של ההורים שעובד שם אחרי שהתייאשנו מהצעות המחיר שקיבלנו ממקומות אחרים. בעיקרון החנות נחשבת יקרה אבל היו לנו המון הנחות שם. הפרחים ברמה אחרת לחלוטין, גם את המתנות לאורחים הזמנו דרכם והכל היה טרי, גדול ובטוב טעם. הלכתי לשם לפני האירוע לבחור פרטים והכל היה כפי שסוכם.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד פרחים...


----------



## בטטת כושר (8/3/14)

מהמם!!!!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

זר כלה - ורד שמיר


----------



## elinoket (6/3/14)

החלום שלי - להתחתן עם טוליפים סגולים 
אבל זה פרח של חורף אז אני לא יכולה


----------



## פרב (6/3/14)

הפרחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
אני אכולת קינאה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכל ממש בטוב טעם. איזה בחירות אדירות!!!! שאפו


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

LIKE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה קלאסה בתמונה אחת!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

טקס – עו"ד סמדר דקל נעים 
זה די פשוט... אנחנו לא חברים של הרבנות ואין שום סיבה שברגע הכי חשוב בחיים שלנו פתאום נהיה בסט פרינדס או אפילו ידידים. אופציית החתונה בצ'כיה / קפריסין עלתה אך מהר מאוד ירדה מכיוון שאם חליליה נרצה להיפרד נצטרך גם אז לעבור דרך הרבנות... ולשם אנחנו לא הולכים. הבנו שהפתרון בשבילנו הוא הסכם זוגיות (שלאחריו הבנו שזה פתרון נכון לכל הזוגות בלי קשר אם עברו ברבנות או שלא).
משפחה חדשה היא ארגון גדול ועם הפופולריות גם המחיר הרקיע שחקים. טקס + הסכם אמור להגיע לאזור ה-9000 שקל ולנו עלה קצת פחות מחצי. אז חיפשנו וחיפשנו והגענו לזמר האהוב על תות... ערן צור. לאחר הפגישה עם ערן החלטנו שאנחנו רוצים מישהו שהוא לא מפורסם ושיש לו ניסיון בטקסי חתונה. 
לנית שלחה המלצה וקראנו קצת באינטרנט עד שהגענו לשרון מייבסקי מארגון הוויה. שרון שמעה אך אמרה שהיא דתיה והמליצה על סמדר שהיא יותר הסגנון שלנו. בפגישה עם סמדר קצת נרתענו כיוון שדרך הוויה יש צורך בעוד שני מפגשים. האחד – הסבר על הטקס היהודי ויחד עם עורך הטקס בחירה שלנו מה אנחנו לוקחים מהטקס המסורתי. השני – סגירה סופית של הטקס, היתר נעשה במיילים. סמדר הייתה פשוט מדהימה! הסבירה לנו את הטקס היהודי, וביחד הרכבנו את הטקס שלנו. סמדר העבירה את הטקס בצורה כל כך נעימה ועם חיבור מיוחד לקהל – כך שלא נותרה אפילו עין אחת יבשה. 
אז לצערי, לא קניתי את אישתי וגם לה הגיעה להגיד כמה מילים תחת החופה. אני לא בעלה והיא לא הרכוש שלי ובסוף שנינו שברנו כוס. אבל אנחנו יכולים להסתכל אחורה על הטקס היחודי והאישי שלנו ופשוט להנות, להזדהות ולהבין כל מילה.


----------



## פרב (6/3/14)

אשמח לפירוט מפאת חוסר ידע... 
מדוע הסכם זוגיות הוא פיתרון נכון גם לאלו שעוברים ברבנות?


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

הרב אחיהוד ירחיב בנושא... 
אבל בגדול אפשר למנוע את כל נושא העגינות ולעשות מעין חצי מעקף של בית הדין הרבני (הוא זה שבסוף נותן את האישור הסופי) בהסכם זה...

נכון שלפעמים זה לא הכי נעים לדון בנושאים האלה (לפני החתונה כבר לחשוב על גירושים?)...אבל עדיף להסכים על הדברים כאשר אוהבים ולא כאשר מחפשים איך לעשות הכי רע שאפשר לשני...


----------



## toxic babe (6/3/14)

אין כמו הוויה 
אותנו חיתן עופר קורנפלד ויצאנו מאוד מרוצים ממנו.
כל הרעיון שלהם הוא מדהים, הם גם לא עושים הבדלה בין דתות/גזעים/מינים וזה פשוט טקס שוויוני שאני מאחלת לכל אחד ואחת.
יש לנו מזכרת את הכתובה שיצרו ביחד והתכוונו לכל מילה ומילה שכתובה שם.
ממש מומלץ למי שמתבלט.
אנחנו להבדיל גם עשינו חתונה בקפריסין ובכל אופן אם נרצה להתגרש (חס וחלילה) אנחנו לא עוברים ברבנות כי הוא לא יהודי. יאי!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

שבירת כוסות...


----------



## haych (6/3/14)

מעולה! 
ואיזה נעליים יפות יש לתות!


----------



## NoFi M (6/3/14)

לא יודעת איזה קישוט היה קודם 
אבל הפנינים יצאו מעולה! ממש יפות


----------



## בטטת כושר (8/3/14)




----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מלון להתארגנויות 
אז מה כבר יש להגיד על מלון דה רוטשילד? הרבה! המקום מדהים, מעוצב מא' ועד ת', במיקום מצויין. השירות לעומת זאת, לוקה בחסר... מאוד! 
אז נתחיל במחיר. לאחר שסגרנו מצאתי חבילה דרך מועדון "בהצדעה" (למילואימניקים) הכוללת ארוחת בוקר (המקורית שלנו לא כללה) בכמעט 20% הנחה. אמרתי להם שאני מעדיף לשלם להם ישירות וביקשתי את המחיר הזה בלי ארוחת הבוקר. הם סירבו ואני הייתי צריך לעשות הזמנה ב"בהצדעה" לבטל במלון ואז להתקשר שוב ולעשות שוב במלון. סתם אי נוחות.
לאחר שהזמנו חניות (לא זולות יש לציין) מהמלון... הגענו והכל עבד יופי. רק כשהלכנו לאכול ארוחת ערב- בערב שלפני החתונה גילינו רכב שמחנה בחניית ספקים (שהיה שמור לנו למחרת). התקשרנו למלון וממש נזפו בנו שלא ידענו שחנייה זה מהצ'ק אין (כלומר ב-11:00 של אותו היום). כשהבהרנו שהם יודעים שזאת חתונת שישי הם אמרו שזאת בעיה שלנו ואין מה לעשות ואין חניה. בנוסף הם גם סירבו לבטל את החניות כי לא הודענו 24 שעות מראש. WTF??? בסוף הכל נפטר בחמש דקות ומצאו לנו חניה חלופית. גישת ה"אין מה לעשות בעיה שלכם" לא היתה במקום במיוחד לא בלילה שלפני ובייחוד כשהפתרון מבחינתם ניתן כ"כ מהר.
השיא היה סאגת ארוחת הבוקר. ביום החתונה כמובן שלא אכלנו אבל ביום שלמחרת רצינו ללכת לאכול. לאחר שוידאנו לפחות 5 פעמים כולל בלילה שלפני, הוצאו לנו ואוצ'רים למסעדה שיש לה גם ארוחות בוקר טבעוניות. מה ישתבש? אתן בטח חושבות שלא היה טבעוני, אז לא, הלכו לשם ומסתבר שהמסעדה סגורה בשבת. כשחזרנו וכעסנו נאמר לנו "אנחנו לא מבינים למה אתם כאלה כעוסים, אתם אנשים בוגרים ואתם אמורים לדעת שדברים כאלה קורים" ועוד משפטים בסגנון הזה. 
לאחר תלונה ב"בהצדעה" קיבלנו ארוחת בוקר זוגית כפיצוי ו20% הנחה להזמנה הבאה (שלא תהיה לעולם).


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

וואלה? איזה קטע 
החוויה שלנו במלון היתה שונה לגמרי. השירות היה מעולה!
הדבר היחידי שהפריע היה שבטעות נכנס לי לחדר מישהו בחמש בבוקר והתעוררתי מזה...שזו טעות די רצינית ומבאסת ביום החתונה, אבל חוץ מזה קיבלנו שירות ממש טוב. מצד שני לא הזמנו לא חנייה ולא ארוחת בוקר


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (11/3/14)

בטעות נכנס לך מישהו לחדר??????????


----------



## ray of light (11/3/14)

כן!! בחמש בבוקר 
הזוי לא???


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

קאפקייקס 
רצינו משהו לנשנש במלון ובנוסף שיהיה משהו שיצטלם יפה. בהשראת פרילי ו- ray of light הזמנו קאפקייקס. יש את נושא הטבעונות אז אין לנו מבחר כל כך גדול. נסכם את החויה ב... היה משהו שיצטלם יפה. אפילו אני כאכלן גדול ויתרתי על העונג והשארתי אותם רק למצלמה.


----------



## elinoket (6/3/14)

סתם לידע כללי... 
יש בתל אביב חנות קאפקייס שעושה גם קאפקייקס טבעוניים ממש טעימים (לפי דברי הבחור שהוא טבעוני)
אם תרצה אשמ לברר לך את הכתובת, גיסתי קונה שם כל הזמן


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

אצלנו דווקא הצליחו לאכול, כולם חוץ ממני כמובן


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

קאפקייק מיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לפחות במראה הם מגרים מאוד


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מקדימים 
כזכור המלון ברוטשילד, החתונה בשישי, אין יותר מדי זמן והנוף אורבני... אז יותר פשוט מהשדרה ברוטשילד אין. אנחנו לא המצטלמים המצטיינים ולא אלוהי הסלפי אבל החויה הייתה דווקא נחמדה. אורלי ממש זרמה איתנו להתקפל לכיוון האולם אחרי חצי שעה כי נמאס לנו ולא התעקשה איתנו ואפילו אבי גריניק עצר לאחל מזל טוב. ככה, הגענו שעה וחצי לפני האורחים ותות הלחוצה יכלה לסדר את העציצים כמו שהיא רצתה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד מקדימים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד מקדימים...


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

אתם נראים מעולה! 
אהבתי את המראה המעונב עם האולסטאר! ממש מגניב!
ותות מהממת! השמלה יפייפיה ומיוחדת, ושניכם פשוט נוטפי סטייל


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

מקסימים!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד מקדימים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד מקדימים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד מקדימים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד מקדימים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ואחרון....


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

יפים אתם! 
תות, את מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




איזו תמונה קסומה


----------



## haych (6/3/14)

תמונה חמודה


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מוזיקה 
מראש החלטנו שאנחנו לא רוקדים ואין סיבה שבחתונה שלנו, זה יהיה שונה. אז הרכבנו פלייליסט משלנו. אמנם זה לא היה קל, אבל בסוף היה לנו פלייליסט. זה לא היה מושלם, אחרי שמפסיקים את השאפל לבחירת שירים ספציפים לחופה חלק מהשירים התחילו לחזור על עצמם (Merav Flum ). לקראת הסוף המנהל אירוע פשוט שם שירים של המקום שהיו קצת מבאסים (נולדתי לשלום ודומיו).

שיר כניסה לחופה – Perry Como – Magic Moments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ND3oghPL5M

שיר שבירת כוסות – אריק אינשטיין – שיר מספר שמונה
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaCUKpxvXsM

האמת שלא היו ריקודים כי אנחנו לא אוהבים לרקוד. לא ציפינו שכמות המחמאות על עוצמת הווליום ועל זה שאפשר לדבר תהיה כ"כ גדולה. אח"כ חשבנו על זה שזה נחמד שלא היה את הלחץ לשמור כל הזמן את רחבת הריקודים מלאה ובתכלס... מסכנים ההורים שבגיל 60 צריכים לפזז כל האירוע כדי שלא תתרוקן. הספקנו לדבר עם כולם ואפילו כמה פעמים. זה עשה הרגשה ממש טובה שיכולנו להקדיש תשומת לב למי שהגיע לכבד אותנו ביום הזה.


----------



## nitzan gng (6/3/14)

מתפרצת לאמצע הקרדיטים! יש מלא דברים דומים בחתונות שלנו!! אמנם שלנו רק עד שבועיים... אבל ההזמנות, השירים ועוד.... מאוווד דומים!! 
ז"א שיש לכם טעם מעולה, ממש כמו שלנו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ממשיכה לקרוא!


----------



## Meirav Flum (6/3/14)

הי- אני הזהרתי 
בסופו של דבר הכי חשוב שנהנתם, ותראה איך עד שנים כשתשמע את השירים האלו תזכור שהם קפצו לך בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
מקווה שהפלייליסט שלנו עזר..


----------



## josie1986 (6/3/14)

אהבתי את שיר שבירת הכוסות 
זה שיר החופה שלנו גם.

הבחירות מקסימות ואתם נראים מאושרים. שיהיה המון מזל טוב!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (6/3/14)

השיר שבירת כוס נהדר


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

פינת ה - DIY ע"ש Raspail


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

פינת הורים 
אז אחרי שאספנו את כל התמונות של ההורים וסבים בשביל ה- Save the Date  ולא היה להן שימוש, תות החליטה שנעשה פינת משפחה ביום חתונתם והוסיפה קרושה מתחת לתמונות (מישהי פה בפורום עשתה את זה רק שאנחנו לא זוכרים מי – אז תודה לך!)


----------



## סימהמה (6/3/14)

איזה יופי!! 
מאיפה המסגרות המהממות האלה?


----------



## misti23 (6/3/14)

איקאה חברתנו השוודית


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מספרי שולחן 
את מספרי השולחן בחרנו מאטסי ברוח האירוע. הדפסנו על נייר קרם והכנסנו למסגרות של איקאה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

מתנות לאורחים 
אחרי הרבה התלבטויות החלטנו על עציץ תבלין כמתנה לאורחים. מצאנו באיקאה עציצי חרס ב-3 ₪. רק נותר למצוא קופסא, פקעות וחול ולסגור הכל. כמה שזה נשמע קל.. לא מצאנו קופסא שתתאים. תודה לכל מי שעזרה בדרך לחיפוש הקופסא המושלמת אבל ברגע של הברקה החלטנו פשוט לקנות עציצי תבלין שיתאימו בדיוק לכד, כך גם נוכל להשקיע בכל עציץ מעט יותר. אז מצאנו אצל ורד שמיר עציצי תבלין יפים מאוד שישבו בול. הוספנו פתק קטן מאיתנו שעיצבנו לבד ו..... מוכן.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

ועוד אחת...


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

יצא כ"כ יפה! 
איזו מתנה נהדרת לקבל בסוף האירוע, מקסים!


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

בשלבי הכנה... 
לא רצינו לציין את יום האהבה עם בלונים ולבבות באולם אך כן רצינו להזכיר אותו בדרך כלשהי... וגם זאת היתה תרפיה טובה לכלה לחוצה...


----------



## nitzan gng (6/3/14)

מהמם!! 
תקשיבו זה יצא פשוט מקסים! (כבר אמרתי כמה קווים דומים יש בחתונות שלנו? אז גם המתנות מתווספות לזה.)
עציצים ב3 ש"ח באיקאה זה בהחלט מציאה! הם נראים ממש טוב, וזה גם המחיר שהייתם משלמים על עציץ פשוט יותר במשתלות (מניסיון) אז הרווחתם! 

גם אנחנו עברנו איזה תהליך מחשבתי מערכת "שתלו זאת בעצמכם" ולבסוף החלטנו גם על עציצים מוכנים, נראה לי שרוב האנשים שמחים יותר במשהו מיידי כזה של צמח קיים וגם זה לגמרי מוסיף ירוק ויופי למקום!

מעניין אותי לשאול מתי חילקתם את העציצים? בסוף? היה מישהו בעמדה שחילק או שכל אחד לקח לבד (עשוי להיות בעייתי..). ואם חילקתם את העציצים בסוף האירוע - הספקתם לקבל פידבקים מאנשים עליהם או לקחו והלכו?


----------



## misti23 (6/3/14)

מתנות לאורחים 
לקראת סוף האירוע סידרו את העציצים על שולחן אחד גדול.
קצת התווכחנו בינינו אם לבקש שמישהו מהאולם יגיד שזה עציץ אחד למשפחה או שכולם יקחו כמה שהם רוצים. קראתי פה בקרדיטים, לא זוכרת של מי שאנשים לקחו מתנה אחת לכל אורח וכל מי שיצא לקראת הסוף לא נשאר לו וממש לא רציתי שזה יקרה.
בסוף החלטנו להגדיל ב-20 את מס' העציצים כך שהיו 90 עציצים על 106 אורחים. ברור שנשארו ספיירים אבל העדפנו את זה ככה.
יצא שגם אנחנו התחדשנו בשני עציצים, המלצרים וגם השומר בחניון.
קיבלנו פידבקים גם באירוע עצמו וגם לאחריו. בכלל, חלק מהזמן ישבנו באיזור של הקבלת פנים ששם היו כל העציצים אז יש מלא תמונות איתם ועזרנו לאנשים לבחור מה לקחת.


----------



## nitzan gng (6/3/14)

נהדר! 
ממש נשמע כיף שגם הייתם חלק מההענקה של העציץ לאורחים... נורא אישי 

אנחנו עם בערך 230 אורחים (140 הזמנות) ככה שעניין הספיירים לא יעבוד, אז נבקש ממישהו מהמשפחה או מהאולם לעמוד ליד ולהגיד בצורה נעימה שזה עציץ למשפחה.


----------



## ray of light (7/3/14)

יצא מושלם! 
גם העציץ וגם הפתק שעיצבתם, איזה מקסים ואקסטרא מתאים ליום הזה


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

יצא מדהים.. המתנה המושלמת לאורחים לדעתי 
כנראה לא אפשרי ב500+ אורחים אבל עדיין חלום


----------



## בטטת כושר (8/3/14)

תגלה לי בפרטי מה העלות? 
רוצים גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אה וגם, איך לקחתם את זה למקום?


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

קישוט רכב... 
אז לא רצינו לשים סרטים או פרחים... רק משהו קטן וחמוד...
הזמנו מאטסי ומאוד אהבנו...


----------



## בטטת כושר (8/3/14)

גם אני ויגן פרינדלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המדבקה ירדה בקלות? רעיון טוב לשים כזו על רכב שאנחנו נשכיר?


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/3/14)

אם הכוונה למדבקה על השמשה... 
ממש בקלות... וגם לשים אותו היה די קל...


----------



## בטטת כושר (8/3/14)

מעולה


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

תובנות מעולם החתונות וסיכום 
החתונות בארץ יצאו מפרופורציה נקודה. אין לזה תירוצים. אנחנו ממליצים למי שעומד לפני חתונה שיחשוב רגע מה הם באמת רוצים ומה מתאים להם ולא מה מקובל והכי חשוב, האם זה מתאים לתקציב שיש להם. נכון, כולנו אוהבים את ההורים שלנו ויש המון דרכים להראות אהבה חוץ מלתת להם להזמין את כל מי שאי פעם הכירו. צריך לזכור שבסופו של דבר כלה היא לא נסיכה ולא מלכה לצערם של הפירסומאים והמרוויחים הגדולים מעולם החתונות. החתונה היא בסך הכל דלת לשארית החיים שלנו עם אדם אהוב. 

לא הלכנו על הכי יקר ולא על הדברים הכי מפוצצים אבל אנחנו מרגישים שלא ויתרנו על שום דבר. אחת ההמלצות הכי חשובות - תבחרו את הספקים שלכן בקפידה... זה מה שיכול לעשות את החתונה שלכן מנחמדה למדהימה... וכמו שאמרתי... לא חייבים את הכי יקר... יש ספקים מאוד איכותיים שמהסיבות שלהם החליטו לא לקחת סכומים אסטרונומים. 

אז הייתי פה חתן נרגש אחד עם הרבה כלות נרגשות. כשרק הגעתי הוקסמתי מהאוירה הכייפית והעוזרת שסוררת בפורום. במהלך החודשים האחרונים הכרתי בנות נפלאות שעוזרות אחת לשניה, ממליצות אחת לשניה ופעם ב... נפגשות... אז תודה לכולכן, על העזרה, ההמלצות, שהכרתן לנו אתרים שונים (אטסי, פינטרסט) והכי חשוב שעזרתן לנו להפוך את היום המיוחד בחיינו ליום בלתי נשכח. תודה לכל אחת ואחת ובמיוחד למלאכיות שבדרך שעשו מעל ומעבר בשביל אדם שבקושי הכירו...


----------



## פרב (6/3/14)

אפשר להיות ישראלית 
חצופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולשאול כמה כל החתונה עלתה?


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

כולל הכל הכל הכל... 
56,000 שקלים...


----------



## nitzan gng (6/3/14)

אולי פיספסתי אבל כמה מוזמנים היו?


----------



## misti23 (6/3/14)

108


----------



## haych (6/3/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
תות היפהיפה חייבתלבוא למפגש פורום הבא!
נראה שהיה יום בדיוק כמו שתכננתם (פשלות קטנות תמיד יש) ושעשיתם טקב שהוא אתם. אהבתי את גישת השיוויוניות שלך בנוגע לטקס.
התמונות ממש יפות והשארתם טעם של עוד-אז יאללה, פנקו אותנו בעוד קצת!

שיהיה המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים נישואים מאושרים


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/3/14)

כיף על הבוקר! 
קרדיטים מקסימים, אהבתי מאוד!


----------



## ronitvas (6/3/14)

אני גם לא מכירה אותך וישר התאהבתי 
הגבר הראשון שקיבל צבע אדום בפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אלון ותות היקרים,
שמחה לראות שצלחתם את תקופת ההכנות בכבוד ויצרתם אירוע מדהים שכולו אתם.
אהבתי את הלוק!!! חבל על הזמן!!! 
אלון, בפעם הבאה שאתה צריך אולסטאר לחתונה, רק תגיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הנעליים שלך, תות, מדהימות. הטבעת מעלפת. השמלה, מחמיאה מאוד והכל כל כך יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מצטערת, לא מספיקות לי התמונות! מיד, להוסיף עוד (אני יודעת שזה מייגע, אבל קחו מנוחה)...

מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים, אוהבים וטובים יחד.
ואם אתם מתכננים להגיע ליבשת הגדולה אשמח להיפגש


----------



## Immortality (6/3/14)

אני חייבת להודות שמאוד חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלכם 
אנחנו גם סגרנו ב-BAU וההרגשה שאתה מתאר על הפעם הראשונה כשנכנסים לשם היא בדיוק מה שאנחנו הרגשנו.
החתונה שלכם נראית פשוט מושלמת!
הכל מתוקתק, בטוב טעם, יפיפה ונעים (ותות, וואו, כמה שאת יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
הקופסה לטבעות... אין לי מילים. נורא התרגשתי, זה יצא מקסים!
תודה על קרדיטים מרגשים שפתחו לי את הבוקר עם חיוך גדול בלב 
יש לי שאלה קטנה לגבי הבמה והחופה- האם הן סופקו על ידי המקום? לא סיפרו לנו על במה, ודווקא נראה לי רעיון לא רע בכלל כדי להפריד מעט את החופה מהרחבה שרגע לפני הייתה חלק בקבלת הפנים. החופה פשוט מהממת!!


----------



## misti23 (6/3/14)

במה 
קודם על תודה על המחמאות...
כן, הבמה סופקה ע"י המקום, יש אופציה או של שטיח עליו עומדים או במה.
איתי סגר איתנו את כל הפרטים הקטנים רק שבועיים לפני החתונה אז אולי בגלל זה לא סיפרו לכם על זה.

בכל אופן, בחרתם אחלה מקום, המחמאות לא מפסיקות להגיע עד היום..


----------



## Immortality (6/3/14)

איזה כיף לשמוע, תודה רבה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (6/3/14)

חתונה מקסימה ועדינה 
התמונות נראות כאילו מחתונות ישנות (בקטע טוב- צורת צילום מגניבה מאוד).
ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים ולהכיר אותכם דרכם כי כל החתונה הזאת זה אתם לגמרי


----------



## Raspail (6/3/14)

איזה מקסימים אתם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
ממש כיף לקרוא ולראות חתונה קצת שונה בנוף החתונות ולא רק בגלל האוכל הטבעוני והטקס האישי והמיוחד, אלא כל הגישה הכללית שלכם לאירוע והקלילות שאתם מקרינים בתמונות.
העיצוב מקסים, רואים שהבחירות שעשיתם היו מוצלחות, הכל מוקפד עד לפרטים הקטנים ומלא מחשבה והשקעה, ועכשיו ברור לי לחלוטין שזה תוצר משותף של *שניכם* וזה ניכר בכל פרט ופרט.
התמונה של שבירת הכוסות המשותפת נהדרת! ובכלל כל התמונות שאורלי צילמה יפייפיות, אתה מוזמן לפנק אותנו בעוד כמה תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אנחנו לא נתנגד...
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## arapax (6/3/14)

מקסימים 
אתם, וגם הקרדיטים. היה שווה לחכות  מקווה מאד תשארו כאן עוד קצת, ומאחלת לכם חיים יפים ומלאי DIY יחד


----------



## ray of light (6/3/14)

איזה יופי של קרדיטים! 
אתם נראים זוג מדהים והחתונה נראית מדהים!!
אהבתי את העציצים, איזה יפה הם יצאו 
ואהבתי עוד מלא דברים, אבל לא היה לי מספיק זמן להסתכל לעומק, אז אמשיך להגיב מחר 
בכל מקרה אתם מקסימים! והגרפיקה להזמנה ול-SAVE THE DATE מטריפה!!!


----------



## תותית1212 (7/3/14)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקסים


----------



## shiwii (8/3/14)

מזל טוב! 
אהבתי את הגישה שלכם וכמובן את היצירתיות!


----------



## yael rosen (12/3/14)

יוסי ותות היקרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
חיכיתי הרבה זמן לקרדיטים שלכם. מידי פעם חשפתם עוד פרט ועוד פרט.. ומהודעה להודעה התאהבתי בכם - החוכמה, הגישה, הטבעונות (!) אתם כל כך מיוחדים ויפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והחתונה? נראה שהיא שיקפה אתכם לחלוטין - אתם אומרים שלא התפשרתם? כל פרט נראה מהודק, חלומי ומהפנט! שילוב של רציונל שהכתיב, דימיון שכיוון והמון המון רגש! אני רוצה לאחל לכם חיים נפלאים יחד, שתאהבו זה את זו, שתמשיכו לכבד אחד את השנייה ואת הסביבה, שתתרגשו ושלא תפסיקו להסעיר זה את זו, ומידי פעם תחזרו לתמונות החתונה האלו שלכם כדי להתמוגג. תודה על הקרדיטים המופלאים האלו. ובכלל, תודה על הנוכחות הכל כך מיוחדת שלכם


----------



## toxic babe (6/3/14)

מזל טוב! 
זה נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה מדהימה, אתם נראים מאושרים ביחד וזה בעצם מה שחשוב.. כל השאר זה רק תוספות.
נורא התחברתי למה שאמרת, לא חייבים לשלם הון כדי לעשות חתונה טובה, אפשר גם בפחות ועדיין להרגיש את השמחה ולא לפספס כלום.


----------



## nitzan gng (6/3/14)

מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מקסימים! החתונה שלכם ממש משדרת קלילות וייחודיות ונראה שהצלחתם להתאים אותה לעצמכם, שזה לדעתי ההישג הכי גדול בתכנון חתונה!

כמו שאמרתי, ניכר שיש לכם אחלה טעם וסגנון ויש הרבה נקודות מאוד דומות למה שאנחנו מכינים לחתונה שלנו אז נורא התלהבנו לקרוא. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




והכי חשוב שיהיה לכם הרבה מזל טוב וחיים שמחים ומאושרים יחד. תספרו איך זה להיות בצד השני... במה מתעסקים עכשיו?!


----------



## misti23 (6/3/14)

בירח דבש


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/3/14)

כמעט ושכחתי... 100% הגעה!! 
לא אחד יותר ולא אחד פחות...
לפי האולם דבר כזה אף פעם לא קרה... וגם אני לא שמעתי על זה...

נכון החתונה קטנה, אבל 100%... הרגשתי כמו נדיה קומינצי שמחכה לתוצאות השופטים ומקבלת 10 מושלם...


----------



## NoFi M (6/3/14)

אתם מקסימים שזה משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא,
הרגיש מהמילים והתמונות שהיה ממש קסום,
וממש כיף לקרוא איך עבדתם ביחד ואיך התוכניות יצאו לפועל כלכך יפה!

מזל טוב, והמון בהצלחה גם בהמשך


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (7/3/14)

חיכיתי לקרדיטים האלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וההמתנה השתלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש משהו בחתונה שדומה למחנה אימונים אינטנסיבי לחיים ביחד... תענוג לראות איך הבאתם את שניכם לידי ביטוי, דבקתם בעקרונות שלכם, ויצרתם חתונה כל כך מיוחדת ומקסימה שמרגישים בה את שניכם. וכשזה בא מאהבה- כולם נהנים, טבעונים או לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז אני מאחלת לכם שכל החיים תשלבו ותבטאו את עצמכם ככה, בצורה מיוחדת ומלאת אהבה


----------



## באןבאני (7/3/14)

איזו חתונה מקסימה!!! 
אם היית מתחתן לפניי הייתי מקבלת מלללא השראה מהדברים המקסימים שעשיתם!
אתם נראים נפלא ושנהנתם וקיבלתם את החתונה שתכננתם זמן רב כ"כ! מתאים בול ליום האהבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שבת שלום מלאה באהבה וקסם!


----------



## soosh1 (8/3/14)

מדהים.. הכל כל כך יפה ומושקע 
ממש נהנתי לקרוא (זה בטח היה מובן מכמות ה"וואוו"ים חח) והתמונות משהו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רק מזל טוב, אושר, והרבה אהבה


----------



## Nooki80 (8/3/14)

וואו! איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! 
קודם כל, תות, את מהממת שאין דברים כאלה! אהבתי מאוד מאוד את הבחירות שלך בנוגע ללבוש האיפור, והנעליים, הו הנעליים... 
ומחוץ לזה, כל השאר היה כל כך לטעמי, ההזמנות, העיצוב, פריטי ה- diy, וגם ה- feel  שקיבלתי מהתמונות המקסימות של אורלי.
והעובדה שמדובר בטקס חתונה אזרחי - זה בכלל מחמם את הלב. כמוכם כמונו (אומנם לפני קרוב לשנתיים וחצי). אחד לאחד הדברים שכתבתם. 
בקיצור, קרדיטים כלבבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם אלון (המקסים) ותות, המון המונים של אושר ביחד, שתצמחו ותתפתחו ביחד, וכמובן תעשו המון פרוייקטים של diy ביחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






מזל טוב!


----------



## בטטת כושר (8/3/14)

קולולו! 
איזה כיף.


----------

